# Inversion en olivares



## Trinchant (24 Mar 2008)

Que os parece la inversión agraria y concretamente en el olivar?
Veis algun cultivo que a nivel privado o mediante cooperativa pueda generar mejor rentabilidad??

A partir de cuantas hectareas creeis que es rentable invertir en agricultura??


----------



## realista (25 Mar 2008)

Yo tengo olivares y viñedos a 1 hora de Madrid, así que si te apetece hablamos, jeje.


----------



## estalviador (25 Mar 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> Que os parece la inversión agraria y concretamente en el olivar?
> Veis algun cultivo que a nivel privado o mediante cooperativa pueda generar mejor rentabilidad??
> 
> A partir de cuantas hectareas creeis que es rentable invertir en agricultura??



Creo que no has cogido nunca aceitunas, si lo hubieses hecho no estarias planteando esta inversión.


----------



## Trinchant (25 Mar 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Creo que no has cogido nunca aceitunas, si lo hubieses hecho no estarias planteando esta inversión.



Nunca he recogido aceituna, pero me he estado informando sobre la recogida mecanizada de la misma. Con todos los respetos para aquellos que durante generaciones se han dejado la espalda en el olivar, representa un gran avance tanto a nivel de rentabilidad economica como de calidad de vida.

He estado leyendo informes conforme se puede obtener cerca de un 22 % de rentabilidad con estos cultivos, por eso me lo he planteado, aunque te doy la razon, nunca he cogido aceitunas.

Asi, estaria agradecido a todos aquellos que hagais comentarios al respecto.
Mas alla del valor de la rentabilidad, me siento identificado con el cultivo ecologico.

un saludo¡


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Mar 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> Que os parece la inversión agraria y concretamente en el olivar?
> Veis algun cultivo que a nivel privado o mediante cooperativa pueda generar mejor rentabilidad??
> 
> A partir de cuantas hectareas creeis que es rentable invertir en agricultura??




Soy de Jaén. Te puedo decir que la burbuja inmobiliaria es una tontá al lado de la burbuja olivarera. Esto si que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Además gran parte de la rentabilidad del olivo se debe a las subvenciones que se reciben y que por cierto tienen fecha de caducidad (2013 creo). 

Además es un cultivo que necesita muchísima atención: arar varias veces al año, sulfatos, abonos, quitar las varetas,... por no decir lo cara que te resulta cogerla (aprox 60 euros el jornal de cada persona y necesitas unos cuantos en la cuadrilla)

Estoy convencido que es mejor invertir en vivienda que en olivos ahora mismo. Con eso te lo digo todo!!


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Mar 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> Nunca he recogido aceituna, pero me he estado informando sobre la recogida mecanizada de la misma. Con todos los respetos para aquellos que durante generaciones se han dejado la espalda en el olivar, representa un gran avance tanto a nivel de rentabilidad economica como de calidad de vida.
> 
> He estado leyendo informes conforme se puede obtener cerca de un 22 % de rentabilidad con estos cultivos, por eso me lo he planteado, aunque te doy la razon, nunca he cogido aceitunas.
> 
> ...



He aquí una nueva batería de preguntas que necesito me respondas para poder orientarte:

¿para que quieres las aceitunas, para obtener aceite o para encurtidos? si es para aceite, ¿molturarías tú también la aceituna?
¿qué variedad (picual, arbequina, gordal...)?
¿plantarías los olivos o comprarías un terreno con olivos ya en producción?
¿dónde sería el cultivo en españa (¿qué parte?) o en marruecos, argelia, turquía,...?
¿de secano o de regadío?
¿cuánto dinero piensas invertir?

Un saludo.


----------



## Trinchant (25 Mar 2008)

¿para que quieres las aceitunas, para obtener aceite o para encurtidos? si es para aceite, ¿molturarías tú también la aceituna?
Para la obtención de aceite. Solo encurtiria unos KG simbolicos para consumo propio. 
¿qué variedad (picual, arbequina, gordal...)?
Arbequina,que es la variedad tipica de la zona.
¿plantarías los olivos o comprarías un terreno con olivos ya en producción?
Me plantearia ambas situaciones, aunque preferiria una finca con olivos ya plantados (aunque no sea la totalidad de la extensión)
¿dónde sería el cultivo en españa (¿qué parte?) o en marruecos, argelia, turquía,...?
En España en el campo de Tarragona o en la zona de Lleida, Garrigues, maials.

¿de secano o de regadío?
De regadio. Por dos motivos, porque produce mayor cantidad de aceituna y porque en ese mismo terreno me gustaria tambien dedicar una zona a la plantacion de verduras y hortalizas en cultivo biológico.

¿cuánto dinero piensas invertir?
Estaria dispuesto a invertir 120000 euros siempre y cuando el plan de empresa lo autorice.
En principio se que es necesario 40000 euros para el tractor.Para el resto de equipamientos unos 20000 euros mas:
Remolque
Atomizador
Pulverizador
Grada de puas
Recoleccion y poda
Tuberías PVC
Tuberías PE
Cabezal filtrado
Cabezal bombeo

Para la acometida de luz, agua, contadores, unos 10000 euros mas. Por lo que en terreno estaria dispuesto a gastar 50.000.

A los precios actuales podria comprar un maximo de 5 hectareas.

Segun estudios que he consultado, el rendimiento maximo de una hectarea en maxima produccion es de 8300 litros de aceite.

Es complicado ver si realmente merece la pena el esfuerzo. 

Que te parece malayoscuro este informe? http://www.infolivo.com/economi.htm

PD: Mi idea no es dedicarme profesionalmente a la agricultura si no dedicarle mi tiempo libre los fines de semana ( montarme mi modesto retiro en el campo) y que con este hobbie no pierda mucha pasta, y como no si puedo ganarle algo...pues mucho mejor¡


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Mar 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> ¿para que quieres las aceitunas, para obtener aceite o para encurtidos? si es para aceite, ¿molturarías tú también la aceituna?
> Para la obtención de aceite. Solo encurtiria unos KG simbolicos para consumo propio.
> ¿qué variedad (picual, arbequina, gordal...)?
> Arbequina,que es la variedad tipica de la zona.
> ...



Iba a direccionarte más tarde o más temprano a infolivo (la web por excelencia del olivar) pero veo que ya la conoces.

Aunque necesitaría más tiempo para analizar con detalle discrepo bastante del precio del kilo de aceituna que se ha puesto en el estudio (variable pero siempre por encima de 300 ptas). Grosso modo y con precios actuales (mira el poolred) me sale el kilo de aceite a 2,5 euros y por tanto el kilo de aceituna (con rendimiento del 20%, que es bastante alto para la variedad arbequina) de 0,5 € el kilo, osea, 80 ptas frente a 300 ptas del estudio.

También discrepo por ejemplo del precio del tractor (5 millones y pico es demasiado barato). 

No obstante y lo más demoledor es que en este estudio no aparecen el coste del terreno porque ya se parte con él. Es un estudio de viabilidad de la alternativa de plantar olivos frente a dejar la finca como estaba cobrando solo el alquiler. El coste del terreno es sin duda lo más importante.

Tengo olivos, no muchos y para colmo no están juntos. La rentabilidad aproximada que yo tengo podría cifrarse en un 5%. No tenemos tractor ni aperos, pagamos a una persona para que haga estas labores.

Creo que automatizar la recogida sólo te trae cuenta a partir de grandes extensiones de olivos (> de 40.000 olivos y que además estén próximos entre si), porque la maquinaria es muy cara (muchísimo más de los 5 millones del tractor que comenta el estudio) y delicada.

resumiendo mi opinión:

¿se puede hacer una inversión rentable en olivos? sí, pero si quieres alcanzar rentabilidades de más de un dígito (10-11% ni por asomo el 22%) tendrás que ir pensando en poner entre 4-6 millones de euros aprovechando la economía de escalas de una finca bastante grande.

¿a qué puedes aspirar con 120.000 euros?
Con 20 millones de pesetas podrías comprar en Jaén (no sé en Tarragona) un terrenillo con 300 olivos y con eso podrías sacar de media unos 10.000 -12.000 kilos de aceituna => 2.000 - 2.400 kilos de aceite => 5.000 - 6.000 euros anuales => 4,1 - 5%. Pero ahora empieza a restar gastos por todos lados: abonos, sulfatos, cogida de la aceituna, pagar al que te hace las labores (porque con 300 olivos no te vas a comprar un tractor),... y te quedan con suerte 3.000 al final del año, nos vamos a un 2,5%, no te compensa :

Un saludo trinchant y gracia por traer a este foro mi otra pasión.


----------



## Trinchant (25 Mar 2008)

En tarragona esta la media en unos 1,5 Euros el metro cuadrado, ligeramente por encima de la zona de Lleida.
Si bien la zona de les Garrigues es mas barata, creo que seria mejor inversión comprar en la zona de Tarragona, ya que a escasos minutos del campo de Tarragona tienes zonas de ocio importantes ( Port Aventura, Salou, Cambrils, Reus, Tarragona) mientras que el interior de Lleida es mas bien "pobre".
Como te decia mi idea no solo es el rendimiento economico, si no tener un lugar de retiro donde cultivar un huerto y pasar los fines de semana.

con un presupuesto para compra de 80.000 euros se podria comprar 6 hectareas, que segun he podido leer podrian plantarse un maximo de 300 olivos por hectarea, te parece excesivo? http://www.sabor-artesano.com/cultivo-olivo.htm

Aprovechando tus cálculos con 5 hectareas dedicadas al olivar, se podrian producir 10000 litros de aceite al año. Aun siendo el rendimiento neto por debajo de lo que te puede dar cuaquier cuenta, recuperando la inversion en 10-15 años me daria por satisfecho.

Crees que seria practicamente irrecuperable una inversion en maquinaria? Me ha quedado claro que no es lo mas rentable, pero ni siquiera para el bareo del olivo??

Un placer seguir hablando del tema.

Por cierto, tienes automatizado el riego?? Que inversion crees que es necesaria para instalar el sistema en una finca pequeñita, de unas 3-5 hectareas?

Muchas gracias


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Mar 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> En tarragona esta la media en unos 1,5 Euros el metro cuadrado, ligeramente por encima de la zona de Lleida.
> Si bien la zona de les Garrigues es mas barata, creo que seria mejor inversión comprar en la zona de Tarragona, ya que a escasos minutos del campo de Tarragona tienes zonas de ocio importantes ( Port Aventura, Salou, Cambrils, Reus, Tarragona) mientras que el interior de Lleida es mas bien "pobre".
> Como te decia mi idea no solo es el rendimiento economico, si no tener un lugar de retiro donde cultivar un huerto y pasar los fines de semana.
> 
> ...



creo que 300 plantas por ha si el terreno es bueno puedes meterlas perfectamente.

La maquinaria creo que no vas a amortizarla, pero podrías comprar lo más barato (motosierra, sopladora, vibradora pequeña) y para lo más gordo (arar, sulfatar,...) recurrir a otra persona que te ponga el tractor y la cuba.

Piensa también con quién vas a contar a la hora de recogerla. Si tienes familia incluso puede ser una experiencia gratificante sino te vas a crear un problema porque necesitarás ayuda, ya que tú sólo es una auténtica paliza.

No tengo automatizado el riego, además sólo tengo riego en uno de los "pedazos" que tengo. Simplemente tiendo unas "gomas" provisionales (en verano) con difusores cada x metros y abro el grifo unas cuantas horas. Creo que este sistema también te puede valer para la huerta además de ser muy económico. No me preguntes precio...


----------



## ladrilloloco (1 Abr 2008)

*nogales*

¿ Qué tal negocio es el cultivo de nogales?.
He leido algo sobre el asunto en Internet, pero como soy de ciudad y no tengo ni idea de agricultura, agradecería información y opiniones de expertos en la materia.

Gracias.


----------



## muyuu (2 Abr 2008)

¿Y no es más rentable ahora plantar cereales por lo de los biocombustibles?. Simple curiosidad.


----------



## fmc (5 Abr 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> es verdad que en argentina se estan frotando las manos(y plantando muchos olivos) por el cese de subvenciones en europa al olivo?



Pues sí, hay grandes extensiones plantadas y muchas de ellas por españoles, aunque al menos en algunas zonas que he estado la calidad del aceite deja que desear.... no sé si irán corrigiendo esos problemas :


----------



## fmc (27 Jun 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cuenta mas cosas de alli,por favor



Tampoco te creas que he estado mucho, sólo un par de semanas, pero aparte de españoles que han comprado terreno por cuatro duros para hacer plantaciones hay empresas de otros sectores que se han metido en la agricultura mediante un sistema de pago diferido de impuestos. No sé con detalle como funciona, pero básicamente son unos planes para poner en cultivo determinadas zonas empleando el dinero que deberían ingresar.... te prestan tus impuestos durante x años con la condición de que los inviertas en la zona que ellos digan, en el cultivo que ellos digan.... luego si no hay gente para trabajar en la plantación te buscas la vida 

En cuanto al aceite supongo que será cosa de la zona donde estuve que era desértica (por influencia de los Andes)... las plantas tenían un desarrollo bestial para su edad, pero el aceite no tenía las mejores propiedades, aunque ese problema también lo he visto en algunas zonas de aquí, como por ejemplo en Cádiz, que no tienen parada invernal los olivos


----------



## fros (28 Jun 2008)

Trinchant dijo:


> Que os parece la inversión agraria y concretamente en el olivar?
> Veis algun cultivo que a nivel privado o mediante cooperativa pueda generar mejor rentabilidad??
> 
> A partir de cuantas hectareas creeis que es rentable invertir en agricultura??



La pregunta del millón es: entiendes de olivos?.:

Has hablado de los olivos de la zona de Tarragona. Pues bien, yo compré hace dos años un terreno muuuuy guapo cerca de La Masó pero en el término de Vallmoll. Tenía una caseta de 30m2 recién hecha, unos 120 olivos, almendros, agua de regantes más dos pozos, una balsa tb muy guapa. Esto al lado del Francolí, y en verano veías un montón de pájaros de todas clases, algún zorro y jabalíes. 

Pues bien, me lo dejaron bastante barato y compré. Ahora: qué hacer con los olivos si no tenía ni la más puñetera idea?. Tienes que podarlos, y para eso hay que saber. Pídeselo a un pagès que quiera hacerlo. Que te are la finca, la sulfate...y claro, muchos no estándispuestos a desplazar el tractor, o con lo suyo ya tienen bastante. Esto de podar olivos se ve que tiene su ciencia y no es cosa baladí.

Total, que al año la vendí a otro incauto como yo. Lo que a mi me gustó de la finca (estaba al lado del rio), la gente que entendía un poquito lo rechazaba, por algo elemental: aunque el Francolí es un río de M, las riadas grandes se lo llevaba todo. Se ve que esa finca se inundó dos veces en los 80 y uno en los 90. "Al riu ni hort ni niu". Al río ni huerto ni casa.

Es decir, que si no eres del ramo, la cosa se complica bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Domin (28 Jun 2008)

Pues yo te comentare mi caso yo he trabajado en el campo desde que era chico ya que a mi padre siempre le a gustado y a tenido una parcela con olivos, frutales y en la que tambien plantaba lo que le parecía (cebollas, tomates, patatas, ajos...), y te puedo decir que a mi no me gusta nada ya que te pegas una pecha de currar considerable, mi padre queria comprar más y yo le dije que no comprase.

Asi que lo que yo te aconsejaría es que antes de decidirte a comprar nada, pruebes a ir a echar algunos jornales con alguien y así veras lo que es la recogida de la aceituna y si te apetece y te gusta ese tipo de trabajo, ademas debes de tener en cuenta lo que te han dicho mas arriba, que los olivos no son solo la temporada de cogida de la aceituna, si no que también hay que podar, sulfatar, arar la tierra, hacerle las soleras a los olivos etc....

Así que yo te aconsejaría que echases jornales con la gente, antes de comprar así sabrias si te gusta y ademas si decidieras comprar no irias sin saber que hacer en tu terreno, como podarlos, cuando sulfatar, que echarle, etc....

Y otra cosa que debes tener en cuenta es si tienes familia para poder trabajar con ellos, no es lo mismo poder contar por ejemplo con 3 personas más de tu familia para coger la aceituna, que tener que contratar a 2 tios por ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Jun 2008)

Con los precios para los terreno me quedé así::

Y más viendo luego el rendimiento neto.:


----------

